# DW Weekly You Tube Channel, who is who?



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Hi Guys,

Seen a few of your weekly You Tube videos now.

Please can you provide your usernames from here?

Would be good to know who is who.

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Guess :lol:


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

RandomlySet said:


> Guess :lol:


Thanks Matt :thumb:


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Guessing Whizzer


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

What do I win if I get all 3


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Rappy said:


> What do I win if I get all 3


Acknowledgment you've watched Crimewatch a lot? :lol:


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Kerr said:


> Acknowledgment you've watched Crimewatch a lot? :lol:


Thanks Kerr :lol:


----------

